# [X] Problème avec display manager/lancement de session

## Animatrix

Salut à tous !!

Je viens de faire une nouvelle installation d'une gentoo.

Tout est ok, sauf que je n'arrive jamais à démarrer KDE... (ou une session autre)

En fait, sous kdm : je met mon login + mdp, écran noir puis retour à l'écran de login

Sous gdm, le serveur se démarre mais il y a juste la souris sur l'écran sur un fond noir.

J'ai essayé avec le driver nvidia ou nv, c'est pareil.

Par contre, si je lance un startx, le lancement de ttwm marche parfaitement et un startkde marche aussi.

J'ai vraiment du mal à trouver l'erreur !

----------

## Saimoun

Je me trompe peut-être, mais je crois que si tu a démarré kdm/gdm/xdm, c'est que X est déjà démarré, donc le problème ne vient sans doute pas des drivers.

Donne-nous le log de X, après que tu aie eu "écran noir puis retour à l'écran de login" (il est dans /var/log/Xorg.0.log)

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

 *Saimoun wrote:*   

>  (il est normalement dans /var/tmp/*X11*/Xorg.log, je n'ai pas le détail au niveau des étoiles... cherche ^^ ).

 

Tu veux sans doute parler de "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" ?   :Wink: 

----------

## Saimoun

C'est ça, merci  :Smile: 

----------

